# new torsion keys



## skidster32 (Feb 7, 2008)

hey guys, i wanted to know what all ur thoughts were on installing new torsion keys to lift my front end up. i have my torsion bars cranked (not very much), and timbrens on the front end, but my plow still seems to squat the front end pretty well. i wanted a second opinion before i did anything. thanks guys


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

It's not the "right" way to do it, but it works. You lose a lot of travel using them, not to mention it really throws the geometry of your ball joints off in the meantime. You will for sure want to run longer shocks or shock extensions if you do so. I've used them, but again, there's better ways..............better ways just cost more.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Key's? little confused what are they? What do they do?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Crank your bars up, keys are generally a waste of money because your stock keys will lift your truck usually high enough. Buy shock extenders or new shocks if you like the increased height after you try it to improver your ride.


----------



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

yes stockers should do the trick, but if your bar is weak (like mine) the keys are awsome, get longer shocks and or extension

ps dont max them out trying to lift the truck 3inches you will wear the front end out alot faster, but for plowing i love it i can clear those high curbs now!!


----------



## skidster32 (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks for the input guys, i will not waste the money on keys, but i will look into new shocks if i decide to turn my bars up more. i think that would be wise.


----------



## skidster32 (Feb 7, 2008)

i was thinking, wouldnt the shock extension raise it up a little,depending on what size i can get? without having to turn my bars up more?


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

WTF. Are we plowing or off roading??? Stock is just fine. If its a little low just turn the bolt alittle bit. Like 1/4 turn at a time.


----------



## skidster32 (Feb 7, 2008)

i just asked a simple question...no need to get an attitude.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

guy with a snow way just had me install new tbars . he went 2 weight classes up and i told him he should have gone 3. now he wishes he had gone 1 step more on the bars. 

bigger bars and then timbrens. or worst case firestone air shock kit for the front.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

T-Trim;723612 said:


> WTF. Are we plowing or off roading??? Stock is just fine. If its a little low just turn the bolt alittle bit. Like 1/4 turn at a time.


Yeah 1/4 turn makes a huge diff.


----------



## skidster32 (Feb 7, 2008)

yeah, im gonna pull it in the garage tomorrow and do it, also a new alignment.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

JD Dave;723961 said:


> Yeah 1/4 turn makes a huge diff.


Lol, aint it. I went 13 turns on my 2wd!


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

JD Dave;723961 said:


> Yeah 1/4 turn makes a huge diff.


I put one turn in on mine and raised my front end almost an inch so yeah a 1/4 would make a noticeable adjustment


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

BigLou80;724493 said:


> I put one turn in on mine and raised my front end almost an inch so yeah a 1/4 would make a noticeable adjustment


Yeah right, you must have some really coarse bolts! So that must mean that I lifted mine 13" just by cranking the bars? Sweet!

I've owned about 20 trucks with torsion bars and adjusted every one. 1/4 turn won't do sh!t.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

I hope you remember to unload the bar before turning in the bolt too? Just some helpful info. .


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

> I've owned about 20 trucks with torsion bars and adjusted every one. 1/4 turn won't do sh!t.


Sometimes it's not the height your adjusting. Your put more tension on the bar which is increase the payload that the front end can handle.And yes you can get maybe a max of 2 in of height out of stock bar set-up at the cost of the trucks front-end. If you going for height you need to change the set-up all together.


----------



## skidster32 (Feb 7, 2008)

can i get a heavier torsion bar? i have the plow prep package on the truck which usually
comes with the heaviest factory torsion bars. but if i can get heavier ones id look into it, im gonna have this truck until it stops running so it might be worth it. thanks for any help.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

T-Trim;728630 said:


> Sometimes it's not the height your adjusting. Your put more tension on the bar which is increase the payload that the front end can handle.And yes you can get maybe a max of 2 in of height out of stock bar set-up at the cost of the trucks front-end. If you going for height you need to change the set-up all together.


GotH2O knows what he's talking about and I assume you do also, but 1/4 turn on your adjusters does nothing and most NBS trucks new keys are a waste of money. Too many sales people try and sell keys and they have no idea what they're talking about.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

skidster32;729402 said:


> can i get a heavier torsion bar? i have the plow prep package on the truck which usually
> comes with the heaviest factory torsion bars. but if i can get heavier ones id look into it, im gonna have this truck until it stops running so it might be worth it. thanks for any help.


The answer is probably. Even a 3500 diesel w/ plow prep doesn't usually come with the heavyest bar.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

b&b posted this gm list with codes and weights on the tbars offered. 

and on 3/4 ton and 1ton bars in to 1/2 ton trucks you must swap left bar to right side and right bar to left side. or you will not get the keys to line up to put in the bolts. 

Gm tbar specs and codes and part #s

15048307-LH (code XK) (Max torque 4553) 
15048308-RH (code XK) (Max torque 4553) 

15048309-LH (code XL) (Max torque 4626) 
15048310-RH (code XL) (Max torque 4626) 

15712407-LH (code WX) (Max torque 4863) 
15712408-RH (code WX) (Max torque 4863) 

15048311-LH (code XM) (Max torque 5638) 
15048312-RH (code XM) (Max torque 5638) 

15058267-LH (code YH) (Max torque 5913) 
15058268-RH (code YH) (Max torque 5913) 

15712409-LH (code WY) (Max torque 5913) 
15712410-RH (code WY) (Max torque 5913) 

15528957-LH (code GG) (Max torque 6709) 
15528958-RH (code GG) (Max torque 6709) 

15712411-LH (code WZ) (Max torque 7267) 
15712412-RH (code WZ) (Max torque 7267) 

15528963-LH (code GK) (Max torque 8615) 
15528964-RH (code GK) (Max torque 8615) 

15528965-LH (code GL) (Max torque 8782) 
15528966-RH (code GL) (Max torque 8782) 

15732338-LH (code XG) (Max torque 9054) 
15732339-RH (code XG) (Max torque 9054)

15528959-LH (code GH) (Max torque 7161) 
15528960-RH (code GH) (Max torque 7161)


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have installed keys in most of the chevys that plow in my area. The only difference between turning your torsion bolts in about 10 turns and puting a set of green keys is... nothing.

The keys are indexed to a further position. So say 10 turns of a bolt on a stock key is about the same position as 0 turns on a green key.

The way I tell people is that if you want the front end to not sag as much with a large plow, put in green keys and run the bolts in a little.It is not the correct way to do it, but it is cheap and effective. You just have to watch you CV angles.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

> The keys are indexed to a further position. So say 10 turns of a bolt on a stock key is about the same position as 0 turns on a green key.


Yes . Look at the bars there Hex heads on both ends. I like Sweetk30 chart for the Part#. I've seen 2500 and 3500 front ends look dead nuts on the same. The tag on both those model have the same front weight rating.


----------

